# ВСД или невроз?  Или дело в протрузиях шейного отдела, помогите разобраться



## Горожанкина Елена (30 Окт 2016)

Всем привет год назад я уже обращалвсь к врачам этого форума с прозьбой помочь мне . Но увы так я мне и не поставили деагноз. Каждый день у меня шаткость, головакружение но предметы на месте и в глозах не темнеет , предобморок , страх за свою жизнь, страх потерять сознание, слабость, тремор внутринний, в голове не понятное ощущение вращения , неустойчивость , теряюсь в пространстве, постоянное состояние преблежаещегося потери сознания, слабость в ногах, и многое другое, при этом боли в шее, ком в горле, немение мезинца и езимянного пальца,головные боли,тошнота потеряла в вессе уже с 93 осталось 72. Немеет язык кончик, по лицу муражки и по телу тоже и колики как мелкими иголочками . Помогите разобраться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Окт 2016)

Ссылку на старую тему покажите.


----------



## Горожанкина Елена (31 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Ссылку на старую тему покажите.


https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24885/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2016)

Это ссылка на фото со свадьбы, а на вашу тему.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (31 Окт 2016)

Как же вам можно помочь на расстоянии, коль вы до сих пор не добрались в Ставрополь к Леониду Михайловичу?


----------



## Горожанкина Елена (31 Окт 2016)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Как же вам можно помочь на расстоянии, коль вы до сих пор не добрались в Ставрополь к Леониду Михайловичу?


Я была у Док на трёх приёмах потом я легла в неврозы и пила ад месяц потом бросила пить его страха было меньше но семптоматика так и не прошла

Самое что беспакоет мог ли шох,протрузии в 2мм быть толчком неврозу, и всд как говорят нет такого диагноза. Что первично а что вторично и как шох влияет на слабость в ногах. Спасибо Док я знаю что Вы поможете мне разобраться





Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Как же вам можно помочь на расстоянии, коль вы до сих пор не добрались в Ставрополь к Леониду Михайловичу?



помогите разобрать симптоматику шох от невроза колит мелкими иголочками лицо ,руки,ноги,немеет язык, пальцы безымянный и мезинец, болит шея,горит меж лопаток, шаткость,предобморок,слабость,неустойчевость в пространстве,


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2016)

Так это и есть жалобы на невроз.
А причину невроза нашли? Просто нервы или эндокринология?


Еленааааа написал(а):


> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24885/


О! Работает.


----------



## tyuiop (31 Окт 2016)

Елена, вы меня спрашивали в чужой теме, но я отвечу в Вашей. Вы просто недолечились. Абсолютно все мои симптомы (а их было не меньше 20) прошли после 12 месяцев приема АД.  Попробовала завершить прием через 5 месяцев, но симптоматика вернулась, пропила еще 7 месяцев, две недели не пью, и все Ок. Ни единого симптома. АД пьют не меньше года, а при затяжном неврозе и 2-3 года.  Правда у меня и жизненные обстоятельства изменились за это время. Я поменяла работу, купила квартиру  в том районе Питера, где прожила 34 года из 39,  и съехала наконец от свекрови из поселка городского типа из 5 домов, где я в силу жизненных обстоятельств прожила 5 лет. А меня это ненавязчиво, но постоянно тяготило все эти годы.


----------



## Горожанкина Елена (31 Окт 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так это и есть жалобы на невроз.
> А причину невроза нашли? Просто нервы или эндокринология?


Щитавидка норма все анализы и узи



tyuiop написал(а):


> Елена, вы меня спрашивали в чужой теме, но я отвечу в Вашей. Вы просто недолечились. Абсолютно все мои симптомы (а их было не меньше 20) прошли после 12 месяцев приема АД.  Попробовала завершить прием через 5 месяцев, но симптоматика вернулась, пропила еще 7 месяцев, две недели не пью, и все Ок. Ни единого симптома. АД пьют не меньше года, а при затяжном неврозе и 2-3 года.  Правда у меня и жизненные обстоятельства изменились за это время. Я поменяла работу, купила квартиру  в том районе Питера, где прожила 34 года из 39,  и съехала наконец от свекрови из поселка городского типа из 5 домов, где я в силу жизненных обстоятельств прожила 5 лет. А меня это ненавязчиво, но постоянно тяготило все эти годы.


Скажите как я могу связаться с вами хотя бы для того что бы спросить совета


----------



## tyuiop (31 Окт 2016)

*Еленааааа*, можете написать в личку, но честно говоря, когда выздоравливаешь, не очень хочется вспоминать о пройденных болячках. Вам лучше найти грамотного психотерапевта. В Москве мне понравился Юров Игорь Евгеньевич, в Питере не нашла хорошего.


----------



## Горожанкина Елена (31 Окт 2016)

tyuiop написал(а):


> *Еленааааа*, можете написать в личку, но честно говоря, когда выздоравливаешь, не очень хочется вспоминать о пройденных болячках. Вам лучше найти грамотного психотерапевта. В Москве мне понравился Юров Игорь Евгеньевич, в Питере не нашла хорошего.


К сожалению я живу не в москве очень долеко от неё. Сегодня еду на приём к психиатру


----------



## Биолог (31 Окт 2016)

*tyuiop*, здравствуйте! можете поделиться какие АД вы принимали, у всех жесткая побочная реакция, одно из них бесснонница,но есть такое мнение лечение хронических болей АД. спасибо.


----------



## Горожанкина Елена (3 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так это и есть жалобы на невроз.
> А причину невроза нашли? Просто нервы или эндокринология?...


Посмотрите пожалуйста мои выписки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2016)

Вот и хорошо!
Причина ясна, но это не отменяет и профилактики обострений неврологических проявлений остеохондроза позвоночника.


----------



## Горожанкина Елена (3 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вот и хорошо!
> Причина ясна, но это не отменяет и профилактики обострений неврологических проявлений остеохондроза позвоночника,


Причина ясна? Мне не кто не сказал причины!  Я вам и скинула эти выписки что бы попросить вас мне хоть как то обьяснить что это...

Что со мной происходит , я сейчас третий день пью золофт и терариджен состоянее ухудшилось может это побочка или что я незнаю пить дальше или нет, что делать ну сил нет уже


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Ноя 2016)

Лекарства пить.
Ваши проблемы в большинстве носят психогенный характер - соматоформное расстройство. Сколько "шею не крути", от этого не будет лучше. Нужно лечение у психиатра, что Вы и делаете.


----------



## Горожанкина Елена (4 Ноя 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Лекарства пить.
> Ваши проблемы в большинстве носят психогенный характер - соматоформное расстройство. Сколько "шею не крути", от этого не будет лучше. Нужно лечение у психиатра, что Вы и делаете.


Пью сейчас золофт состояние очень плохое , пить не пить дальше не знаю что делать


----------



## tyuiop (7 Ноя 2016)

Биолог написал(а):


> *tyuiop*, здравствуйте! можете подсеться какие АД вы принимали, у всех жесткая побочная реакция, одно из них бесснонница,но есть такое мнение лечение хронических болей АД. спасибо.


Принимала паксил. Спать начала на 3 день. В этот день приехала на работу, 
отпросилась и поехала домой спать! Это был такой кайф после 3 месяцев сна по 3  часа в сутки)) Все наладилось. Сейчас могу и днём прилечь, если очень хочется.



ГорожаЕлена написал(а):


> Пью сейчас золофт состояние очень плохое , пить не пить дальше не знаю что делать


Елена, то что плохо это нормально. Почитайте инструкцию, там это написано. Через 1-2 недели пройдёт. Хотите вылечиться, слушайтесь доктора. И все у 
вас будет хорошо. Есть такое "народное"  мнение, что если в начале плохо, значит лекарство работает и через пару недель наступит улучшение.


----------



## Горожанкина Елена (7 Ноя 2016)

tyuiop написал(а):


> Принимала паксил. Спать начала на 3 день. В этот день приехала на работу,
> отпросилась и поехала домой спать! Это был такой кайф после 3 месяцев сна по 3  часа в сутки)) Все наладилось. Сейчас могу и днём прилечь, если очень хочется.
> 
> 
> ...


Не могу терпеть это все просто жжение по коже горит прям,сухость во рту, тошнит , голова болит, кружится голова,слабость,тахикардия,дрож, боли в груди и это ежеминутно аппетита нет вообще боли в животе


----------



## Viktoria0502 (7 Ноя 2016)

*tyuiop*, а шея у Вас при этой симптоматике не болела?Т.е.это не от шейных проблем?


----------



## горошек (7 Ноя 2016)

*tyuiop, *но вам похоже не было плохо от лекарства в первые 2 недели?  Не знаю права ли я, но мне кажется, что если от лекарства настолько тяжёлые побочки, то можно его и поменять. Неужели оно так уникально?  Препаратов обратного захвата серотонина много. Две мои знакомые пили  феварин. Никаких побочек, помог за месяц с небольшим. При чём доктор выписывая его сказала: если будет что-то не так, приходи, подберём другой. Мне кажется так правильнее. На всех по-разному они действуют. Так что то, что сейчас кажется побочками, может оказаться индивидуальной реакцией. Что ж это за лечение, когда одно мучение?


----------



## Горожанкина Елена (8 Ноя 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> *tyuiop*, а шея у Вас при этой симптоматике не болела?Т.е.это не от шейных проблем?


Болит но говорят не от нее это


----------



## tyuiop (8 Ноя 2016)

> *tyuiop*, но вам похоже не было плохо от лекарства в первые 2 недели?  Некажется что всерава ли я, но мне кажется, что если от лекарства настолько тяжёлые побочки, то можно его и поменять. Неужели оно так уникально?  Препаратов обратного захвата серотонина много. Две мои знакомые пили  феварин. Никаких побочек, помог за месяц с небольшим. При чём доктор выписывая его сказала: если будет что-то не так, приходи, подберём другой. Мне кажется так правильнее. На всех по-разному они действуют. Так что то, что сейчас кажется побочками, может оказаться индивидуальной реакцией. Что ж это за лечение, когда одно мучение?


Мне не было плохо в начале, на 10 день вообще уже все прошло. Через три
недели я сказала психотерапевту, что мне кажется что это вообще не со мной все было. Но мне на первый месяц приёма ещё транквилизатор прописывали, а вот когда через месяц я закончила его принимать, я вернулась к тому состоянию с которого все началось. После месяца отличного самочувствия это было ужасно. А потом уже на одном паксиле за месяц опять выехала на нормальное состояние, при этом дозу не увеличивала по совету доктора.



> *tyuiop*, а шея у Вас при этой симптоматике не болела?Т.е.это не от шейных проблем?


Вообще ни дня не болела, только деревянная была. И дурнота была при повороте направо, налево. Потом это как- то само прошло , но появилось ощущение как-будто тоненькая слабенькая шейка не может удержать тяжелую умную голову))

Я и сейчас все сильные эмоции, как радость так и обиду, злость сразу чувствую на плечах и шее. Поэтому каждый день, а в эмоциональные дни и два раза в день, делаю зарядку для шеи. Медленно медленно, думая о чем нибудь приятном. И мышцы отпускает.


----------



## Ким Юрий (11 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте, Елена, у вас соматофорное вегетативная дисфункция, с легким вестибулопатическим синдромом, мне так кажется ну и панические атаки , я все это прошел , кроме антидепрессантов,необходимо лечение у психотерапевта с сеансами гипноза, и грамотное медикаментозное лечение ( адекватное без лишних лекарств) я думаю необходимо пройти лечение еще транквилизаторами, но вам нужно что бы назначил врач , мое лечение было --- атаракс это транк, без привыкания, полтаблетки , два раза утром и днем , вечером 1 таблетка на ночь , и 1 таблетка тритико , побочки есть сухость и клонит ко сну . Со временем привыкаешь, но тревоги проходят постепенно.


----------



## ЛюдмилаД (1 Мар 2018)

@Ким Юрий, Юрий,добрый день! Скажите,а Вы с проблемами с шеей бегаете? У меня те же проблемы что и у Вас,только я наоборот на нервной почве начала еще и набирать вес!( У меня дикая слабочь в ногах,я вот думвю может клин клином вышибает))


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (1 Мар 2018)

да не надо ей уже ничего, а невроз прошел у нее не от АД , она же русским языком написала, что от свекрови съехала и в Питер перебралась из ПГТ, ее это и кошмарило все это время, от этого и невроз проявился ,все просто как 2*2


ЛюдмилаД написал(а):


> @Ким Юрий, Юрий,добрый день! Скажите,а Вы с проблемами с шеей бегаете? У меня те же проблемы что и у Вас,только я наоборот на нервной почве начала еще и набирать вес!( У меня дикая слабочь в ногах,я вот думвю может клин клином вышибает))


можно начат ьграмотн оделать лфк ,для укрепления мышц, а потом бег уже подключить. Когда меня шея беспокоила - мне было больно бегать и голова кружилась, спустя год выполнения лфк ,вроде и бегать уже норм, надо постепенно нагрузки вводить


----------



## Ким Юрий (1 Мар 2018)

@ЛюдмилаД, ну щас у меня боль в шее мучает от нее и лечусь

Про клин клином не понял


----------



## ЛюдмилаД (1 Мар 2018)

Я имела ввиду что шея и позвонок болит,разваливается,может его слегонца нагрузить бегом и тренировками ?! Или тогда я вообще не встану(


----------



## Ким Юрий (1 Мар 2018)

@ЛюдмилаД, в этом я вам не советник
Сам думаю легкой атлетикой заняться


----------



## Masha romasha (5 Янв 2019)

@Горожанкина Елена, вам стало легче?


----------



## илья1980 (17 Авг 2021)

@Горожанкина Елена, здравствуйте
Как ваши дела сейчас


----------



## ЛюдмилаД (12 Сен 2021)

Добрый день! Жива,здорова!


----------

